# castor oil bush



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The seeds are poisonous and probably other parts of the bush.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

In the Dominican Republic it is called aceite de higuereta and it is used to treat parasite in children and it is very effective. A tea is made from the leave and the child consumes it and good bye parasite. I don't think the nectar from the flowers makes bad honey.


----------



## felissimo (Dec 26, 2014)

Male and female flowers are borne on the same plant. Seeds are poisonous (p. 98 Barlow 1993) and is cited in Lindtner, P. (2014). Garden Plants for Honey Bees. Wicwas Press, LLC. via Gardening with Confidence as a low pollen and nectar source. Crane never mentions it. Honey should be fine.





caribbeeman said:


> Any one familiar with the castor oil tree? I am seeing what looks to me like a lot of bees foraging in a small cluster of castor oil bushes/trees. Does any one know if these trees produce a good honey?
> I have access to a property that has a lot of this bush. Would it be a good idea to place a hive there, and allow the castor oil bushes/trees to grow to help with hive growth and honey production?
> 
> thanks for any help.


----------



## felissimo (Dec 26, 2014)

Do you have a bee plant list for there? I'm currently working on one for Grenada.


----------

